# Long-range assassin



## COMYYY (Jan 29, 2013)

I have seen many assassins from WOW, Assassin’s Creed, GW, etc, but this one looks really different. It comes from a mmorpg called Conquer Online.

They called their assassins the “Oriental Assassin” and distinguish theirs as a long-range class. Skills seem pretty cool.


----------



## tmtptk (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool. But I think it would be better if this class has one more skill : Invisible. 
That would make him a real Assassin


----------

